# How do you harvest/make tincture of propolis?



## Medora (Apr 10, 2013)

My little bottle of iodine that I use for every wound, injury, abscess is about empty. 
So I was wondering if anyone has made tincture of propolis and what is involved to harvesting this from the bees? 
I bought a propolis screen when I first bought my hives. Where do I place it in my hive?

How do I get it off (do I freeze it)?

What do I mix it with?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The proplis trap goes on top of the hive under the inercover. When the bees have the trap all filled up or close you remove it and put it in the freezer for 24 hours or longer. Put in a plastic trash bag and just work the trap to get the proplis to come off like ice cubes from a ice tray.

I've seen the recipe in bee keeping for dummys. We sell ours and it is worth a lot of money per pound.


 Al


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

Where do you sell the propolis? I inherited a bucket full from my predecessor. I'm also planning on putting in some traps on my two hives. It's from scrapings not a trap. 

Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One of those companys that sells in health food stores Mountian some thing or other. Just do a internet search for a buyer.

 Al


----------

